# Straight Pipes



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey, all. Just did some 2.25" straight pipes on my Eco Wednesday. Here's a little clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75LbpgupFDg


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

Sounds great, you can hear that turbo thru the exhaust.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, I was actually a little surprised about that since I haven't done the down pipe yet. Best $170 I've ever spent.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Sounds good. Wonder how loud this is in person? I have the catless dp and midpipe so it would make a big difference again.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

With catless dp and mp I think it'd sound way too raspy straightpiped unfortunately. I'd still love to hear it.
Mike


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

It's a solid medium, imo. Not quiet at all but not super loud. Inside the car it can get a little loud holding around 3k rpms on the freeway. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I doubt it would be raspy. Turbo cars usually arent.


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Sounds good. I'd suggest throwing in a small bullet muffler to drop some of the drone. something along the lines of this race muffler. Just make sure its the same metal as the rest of the exhaust. I'd suggest placement within the last 18 inches of the exhaust.

Sorry for the non sponsored link. Just trying to give an idea
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/wlk-24234/overview/


----------

